# Canon T3i Battery Grip and Extras etc etc...



## USCRugbyNo1 (Mar 1, 2012)

Hey guys,

I just purchased a 2nd hand T3i that was in great condition.  It came with everything like if purchased from the store.  I purchased the camera for a few reasons.

A:  Action shots during sport events.
B:  I'm in real estate
C:  Never had a real camera
D:  Vacation photos
E:  Family photos

I need to know what are the basic accessories I should purchase?  I need a bag and I would probably like to get a off brand camera grip with two batteries.  I am going to NYC in the next few months.  

Please provide links with your suggestions.      =]


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 1, 2012)

I had a T1i at one point and used an Opteka battery grip. I wasn't thrilled with it, but it was an off brand grip and I got what I paid for it. It functioned well for the year that I had the camera. Only now after my girlfriend used it on her T1i is the rubber casing starting to come off just a bit. But it's still totally usable. 

As for a lens, the 50mm f/1.8 is a good bargain lens... However if you can work it into your budget I'd suggest the Canon EF 50mm f/1.4, which actually has better image quality than the Sigma 50mm f/1.4 according to DxO Mark. The 50/1.4 would serve you well in NY and is a very versatile lens. Much better in low light than your kit lens that you probably got with the camera package. 

The only other piece of gear that I strongly endorse for all photographers is a BlackRapid strap, especially if you're going to be walking around with your camera out for a long time. It's particularly beneficial to me because the bodies I use are quite heavy along with the glass that's on them. 

This should give you a few things to look out for, enjoy your new gear!


----------



## iresq (Mar 1, 2012)

I also use a strap but opted for the less expensive OP/Tech.  I'm gripped so I can use two purchase points on the side of the camera.  Would also highly recommend.  I also went off brand grip and battery and so far so good.

As for the bag, your best bet is to go to a camera store to check them out in person.  Buy bigger than you think you need.  There are a ton of things you will probably want/need (flash, tripod, lens, etc).  Just take your time and get to know what you really need.


----------



## USCRugbyNo1 (Mar 1, 2012)

iresq said:


> I also use a strap but opted for the less expensive OP/Tech.  I'm gripped so I can use two purchase points on the side of the camera.  Would also highly recommend.  I also went off brand grip and battery and so far so good.
> 
> As for the bag, your best bet is to go to a camera store to check them out in person.  Buy bigger than you think you need.  There are a ton of things you will probably want/need (flash, tripod, lens, etc).  Just take your time and get to know what you really need.



Need details playa!  What kind of grip and battery did you get?


----------



## MLeeK (Mar 1, 2012)

an f/2.8 zoom for sports and an f/2.8 super wide for real estate. 430EX II or better speedlight for family and real estate


----------



## iresq (Mar 1, 2012)

USCRugbyNo1 said:


> Need details playa!  What kind of grip and battery did you get?



Amazon.com: High Quality Battery Grip BG-E9 for Canon 60D Digital SLR DSLR Camera!: Camera & Photo


----------



## USCRugbyNo1 (Mar 1, 2012)

iresq said:


> USCRugbyNo1 said:
> 
> 
> > Need details playa!  What kind of grip and battery did you get?
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## USCRugbyNo1 (Mar 3, 2012)

keep them coming!


----------



## USCRugbyNo1 (Mar 7, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> I had a T1i at one point and used an Opteka battery grip. I wasn't thrilled with it, but it was an off brand grip and I got what I paid for it. It functioned well for the year that I had the camera. Only now after my girlfriend used it on her T1i is the rubber casing starting to come off just a bit. But it's still totally usable.
> 
> As for a lens, the 50mm f/1.8 is a good bargain lens... However if you can work it into your budget I'd suggest the Canon EF 50mm f/1.4, which actually has better image quality than the Sigma 50mm f/1.4 according to DxO Mark. The 50/1.4 would serve you well in NY and is a very versatile lens. Much better in low light than your kit lens that you probably got with the camera package.
> 
> ...



Please remember i'm a noobie.      There are two Canon EF 50mm f/1.4 for sale on craigslist.  Does anyone have a link to why I would want this lens over my kit lens?  Does it accept more light?  Good for normal every day photos?


----------



## MLeeK (Mar 7, 2012)

It's an amazing lens. GREAT for portraits. yes, 1.4 allows you to work in lower light but it also reduces your depth of focus greatly, so using it set at f/1.4 isn't smart until you have the true skill to do so-you'll find most things at f/1.4 are out of focus at this stage in the game. You can stop it down to about f/4 and achieve great focus results for most things.  It's a superbly sharp lens. Set your kit lens at 50mm and walk around shooting at only 50mm-no zooming either way. See how that feels for you. If you are comfortable shooting at 50mm it's a phenomenal lens to own.


----------

